
A Small EC2 Instance Can Handle HN Front Page - artimaeis
https://dev.to/bitario/a-small-ec2-instance-can-handle-hn-frontpage
======
aalbertson
`Oh, and that small server you’re worried about? You’ll be fine.`

yeah.....only if you didn't write shitty code, have 5 layers of "oh, lets use
XYZ feature and service!".

Not hating, just pointing out this cannot be universally true. You're lucky
because you wrote a reasonable service. Many are not.

